# DDT, Leopold and EVAVIGIL 1000+ posts



## Lancel0t

*DDT, Leopold and EVAVIGIL* already reached their *1000 + posts * however we were not able to greet them _(or I guess I only overlooked the other threads but I think I didn't because I searched the forum but I didn't find any.)_. _Guys our apologies... _ still, It is better to be late than never. Guys.. 

_Congratulations and Thank you for all your help._


----------



## Artrella

*  Congratulations on your 1000 Eva, Leo and DDT!!!  *​


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulation to all of the three. Keep writing!!!​
PS to DDT: Does your name really mean an insect repellent? I.e. your name means Dichloridiphenyltrichloethane??? Congratulation to this name, too.


----------



## cuchuflete

Leo, I take this opportunity to thank you yet again. {Lancel0t, there was an earlier thread....}
Eva- Congratulations and warm thanks for your fine contributions.

DDT- L'único dottore Pickle.  Absolutely without equal...originator of the best thread ever...

abrazos para tutti tre,
Cuchu

PS-I'll even let Benjy do a celebration dance for you.


----------



## Benjy

now everyone's going to know that the pictures i posted were fakes =[ how could you? i told you that that was our secret...

*dances away laughing and clapping*... erm i mean *runs away crying*


----------



## lauranazario

Two guys and a lady... all deserving congratulations!
Three cheers for this 'trio'!    

Saludos,
LN


----------



## pinkpanter

felicidades chicos!


----------



## Leopold

Thank you everyone, again  It's a pleasure for me.
DDT, dear veteran, thank you for your kind support and congratulations.
And Eva, gracias por tus apreciadas contribuciones y felicidades.

Leo


----------



## te gato

CONGRATULATIONS...to all three of you!!!

and thank you 
for all the help!
te gato


----------



## ~PiCHi~

*CONGRATS!!  *


----------



## araceli

*       ¡felicitaciones X 3!*


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones por los trillizos!!!! .... ah no, felicitaciones a los tres por los 1000 posts  , gracias a todos por su ayuda  *

*Congratulations for the triplet!!!! ... oh no, congratulations to the three of you that have posted 1000 posts , thank you to all for your help  *


----------



## lsp

DDT, Leopold and EVAVIGIL 1000+ posts from each of you, 3000 excellent posts for us. Thanks for the help, the humor, and the humanity.
An avid reader,
Lsp


----------



## DDT

whodunit said:
			
		

> Congratulation to all of the three. Keep writing!!!​
> PS to DDT: Does your name really mean an insect repellent? I.e. your name means Dichloridiphenyltrichloethane??? Congratulation to this name, too.



Thanks everyone 

My name means different things...one of the meanings is related to the fact that I'm sort of allergic to...I.T. bugs 

DDT


----------



## Lems

Congratulations for the milestone, DDT, Eva and Leopold!!! 

It's quite exciting to be in your good company.    

Cheers

Lems
____________________________________________________________
There is no reason why someone may want to have a computer at home.
_Ken Olson, president and founder of Digital Equipment Corp.,1977_


----------



## edward_mao

congratulations!


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations to the three of you!
It's a privilege to share thoughts, smiles, knowledge with you. (And pickled altimeters, DDT)

thanks,
zeb


----------

